# Rear Bike Rack On 5th Wheel



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I worked out a rear mounted rack to carry bikes on my 5th wheel. It isn't completely done, I still have some painting to do, work out the spare tire rack, and figure out how I am going to install the sewer line tube. As soon as the weather gets better I should be able to get it finished.

The first picture is of the back of the trailer before I started installing the rack. The bumper is installed much different that on the 27RSDS that we had.










This is the receiver tubes installed on top of the frame rails. I purchased them at Walmart. They fit right on top of the frame between the trailer body and the frame, and the spacing is just right for them to sit just behind the bumper.










I didn't weld or drill on the frame. I used steel "L" steel on the bottom of the frame to clamp the receiver tubes to the frame rails. I used 1/2" bolts with lock washers and lock nuts.










The rack slides into the two tubes and will be held in place with pins, that way if we get to a campsite and the unit is too long, it can be removed, laid on the ground and the camper can be backed over it. The rack is a normal hitch rack, I had to add a couple of "spacers" on both sides of the rack so it would be wide enough. The rack is bolted and welded to the rails that go into the receiver tubes. I have to get the bike rack attachment for the rack.










The pictures are in my gallery.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great Job Gary









Don


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Now that you have the prototype done when do they go into production? Looks good.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very impressive!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks great, Gary!!









What's that green stuff under the OB???









Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a great idea Gary! Nice!

Carey


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice job Gary, is it locked in place, cause it would look great on my 30FRKS.
Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Gary,

Very well done. You have given me some ideas and I have to get to that one soon.

Mike C


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gary

Looks great. Nice job









Thor


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> Nice job Gary, is it locked in place, cause it would look great on my 30FRKS.
> Steve


Once you're settled on final configuration and it's road tested and all that, you might want to bump the bolts/nuts with a welder, just to make sure it stays on. Not that anyone would steal it, of course... And use locks on the receiver pins!

Sluggo


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have it all installed now!!! Ran into some design problems... I had some spacing problems with the receiver tubes. Got it all worked out tonight. I can stood on it and jumped up and down...if it can hold that it can hold just about anything!

I was going to take some pictures but it got dark. I will see what I can do tomorrow.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I have it all installed now!!! Ran into some design problems... I had some spacing problems with the receiver tubes. Got it all worked out tonight. I can stood on it and jumped up and down...if it can hold that it can hold just about anything!
> 
> I was going to take some pictures but it got dark. I will see what I can do tomorrow.
> 
> Gary


I am sooo jealous. I need to find a local welder and have them work out something like that for me.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks greata Gary.

You re right, if it holds you..........................it would hold me too







Put some cushions on it and I ll meet you on the 'bumper bench' for a beer









John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea John!!!

Here are the photos that I took today. The only thing I have left to do is install the wheel holders. They are ordered and have not got here yet.




























Gary


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks great Gary, nice job!









How is it locked on again...


----------

